# Tony Parker wants to play for the Knicks



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Ian_OConnor NBA source: "#Knicks fully aware Tony Parker wants to play for them."


:gopray:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Apparently, Amare's been talking to him.




> A person close to both players told the New York Daily News that Parker and Stoudemire have talked about playing together in either New York or Miami.
> 
> "It's perfect for Tony because he wants to be in New York and he wants to play with Amar'e," said the source.
> 
> The Knicks need a point guard to play with Stoudemire, who will reportedly finalize a huge contract with New York this weekend.


http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b.../03/2010-07-03_parker_has_amare_interest.html


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

They should offer Gallinari, Douglas and Curry's expiring for him. That's about all they can offer.

Parker and Amare might be enough to get someone else to join them. I'd go for a frontcourt of Amare and Lee if I were them.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

He'd put up some pretty numbers in their offense.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Parker and Amare in the Knicks offense would make it a very fun team to watch. Wouldn't be much good, but fun.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Intriguing. If we can get Amare and Parker we should be a playoff team the next couple of years. Missing out on LeBron hurts, but I really can't complain if we get these two as it should solidify us as a potential playoff team.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Honestly, Knick fans are just going to be happy with a team that makes the playoffs and isn't a total trainwreck. This is a good move.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

David Lee, Eddy Curry and Wilson Chandler for Tony Parker and Amar'e Stoudamire. Antonio McDyess, Roger Mason and $3 million to the Suns. It works financially and afford the Knicks $16 million to sign a LeBron James. Parker and Stoudamire are just about as good as anything, any other team could provide.


----------



## Maldito21 (Jun 13, 2010)

TwinkieFoot said:


> David Lee, Eddy Curry and Wilson Chandler for Tony Parker and Amar'e Stoudamire. Antonio McDyess, Roger Mason and $3 million to the Suns. It works financially and afford the Knicks $16 million to sign a LeBron James. Parker and Stoudamire are just about as good as anything, any other team could provide.


Are you talking a S&T for Amar'e? If so the Suns have said any S&T deals are off so this deal wouldn't work out that way. I believe the Suns have renounced their rights for Amar'e, they are trying to sign others now.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Maldito21 said:


> Are you talking a S&T for Amar'e? If so the Suns have said any S&T deals are off so this deal wouldn't work out that way. I believe the Suns have renounced their rights for Amar'e, they are trying to sign others now.


Yeah, I just read that they renounced his rights. There goes that idea. Maybe we could package McDyess for Biedrins or just simply keep him. McDyess works at center in our system.


----------

